# Awesome rubber tramp setup.



## Art101 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thought this and had me dreaming about building a setup around it lol.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 15, 2015)

Beautiful!! Maybe someday I'll switch the station wagon out for a bus, and this will be my kitchen


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 15, 2015)

ha, that might be useful, but i bet it takes a LOT of electricity.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 15, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> ha, that might be useful, but i bet it takes a LOT of electricity.



That's actually a good point. But I'd still vacuum that breakfast plate into my facehole without a second thought.


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2015)

iflewoverthecuckoosnest said:


> That's actually a good point. But I'd still vacuum that breakfast plate into my facehole without a second thought.




::hilarious::


Hahaha... haa... eggs, toast, and strawberries. I couldn't resist either. 

I like this kitchen. Woo waaa ::cigar::


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 15, 2015)

Odin said:


> ::hilarious::
> 
> 
> Hahaha... haa... eggs, toast, and strawberries. I couldn't resist either.
> ...



I love that one, too! Hobo cooking in *style*!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 15, 2015)

This will be perfect for me to serve communal meals on long megabus trips. I have long wanted to setup on the top deck while the bus is under way. Its a dream come true. I need one!


----------



## Tude (Nov 15, 2015)

crap I cannot see it. However I do see Odin's cast iron line up. There used to be a cooking show on that used this stuff exclusively for their cooking - there is nothing they could not do with that set up. I'd love some long term camping out with that set up.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 15, 2015)

Title fixed.

Lol...rubber stamp


----------



## Kal (Nov 16, 2015)

If I had a van or bus I would but it and if I ever which I doubt the pic @Odin showed would work for me because I would go live in the woods that's if I ever settle it down.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 16, 2015)

I think that @Matt Derrick was right about its electricity consumption & doubtful it could run off of a converter (based on how much it draws with 3 appliances built into 1) so unsure how practical it is for those without a generator. Im sure most rubber tramps carry an extension cord to get free juice wherever possible when boon docking so who knows?


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 16, 2015)

highwayman said:


> I think that @Matt Derrick was right about its electricity consumption & doubtful it could run off of a converter (based on how much it draws with 3 appliances built into 1) so unsure how practical it is for those without a generator. Im sure most rubber tramps carry an extension cord to get free juice wherever possible when boon docking so who knows?



I'm not sure what you mean by converter. If you are referring to an inverter, there are plenty out there which will put out 1500 Watts. I did take the time to look up the specs. I'm not sure how long the average battery will last at that draw, but I am pretty sure that this unit can be ran by the power provided by a car battery.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 16, 2015)

Yes @7xMichael an Inverter. Thank you for clarification since a converter would convert AC to DC where as an Inverter would convert AC to DC. This appears to be setup to run on 110 & I am sure that there are ways to make this work in a basic rubber tramp setup. Obviously there are propane options for refrigerators, stoves & ovens for larger Campers, RVs etc where one would also have room for a generator & plenty of room for a oven, stove, coffee pot, griddle & or microwave. I think 1500 watts was about what I was guessing since that is what curling irons, hair dryers, some coffee makers,toasters & griddles use.


----------



## Kim Chee (Nov 16, 2015)

I like designs like this because you get multiple functions in a small space.

I hate designs like this because in a week one of the functions will stop working as they are typically manufactured so cheaply.

However, this item seems to get pretty good reviews for the most part...at least a couple from people who had the unit more than a week.

Unless you've beefed up your power storage this item will probably eat your battery and alternator if you use it very much without completely charging your battery.

If you use an inverter for high draw devices perhaps consider a deep cycle marine battery.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2015)

even on a 70 amp hour deep cycle battery 1500 watts would eat that entire battery in approximately a half hour at 100% efficiency (which is impossible, 80% efficiency is more realistic). keep in mind that you're not supposed to run a battery down below 12 volts (from 12.8), so that time is roughly halved to about 15 minutes, minus the 20% inefficiency of the power conversion, you're looking at somewhere between 8-10 minutes.

a microwave is generally considered to be the highest wattage appliance you could consider in an RV setup, which runs at about 1100 watts on average. so the appliance in the OP by comparison is _incredibly_ inefficient.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2015)

oh, and let's not forget about peak wattage, which is when you initially turn the appliance on. this peak wattage is always at least a third higher than the average wattage, so unless you have a crazy 2000+ watt inverter, its possible the appliance wouldn't even turn on.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 16, 2015)

I think once rubber tramps get serious about sustainable boon docking. Things like having multiple deep cycle, marine, golf cart batteries & solar panels, propane/electric appliances come into the equation. The idea that simply putting this in a van with an inverter to efficiently solve all of your longterm cooking needs without first beefing up your electricity charging & storage system is whats coming into question. Sure it will work 100% of the time while running an extension cord to your rig which is very possible much of the time when stealth camping most places. But the extension cord running to your vehicle is a red flag that will hinder your ability to crash without harassment from authorities & others. I don't know for sure that it draws 1500 watts but my guess is it does. Still a cool compact multi use appliance that is fairly inexpensive and potentially a good fit for some rubber tramps.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 16, 2015)

agreed, although overall any propane appliance is going to beat the pants off the electrical equivalent.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Nov 16, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> agreed, although overall any propane appliance is going to beat the pants off the electrical equivalent.



Exactly!!


----------

